# Biting and growling !



## Carly85 (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi im looking for some advice. We have a beautiful 11 week old pup called ernie. We absolutely adore him but his biting is unbelievable  he will start playing lovely then just geta so out of hand that nothing snaps him out of it. He goes for feet, shoes and trouser legs and once he has hold he just wont let go. We have treats on us all the time and toys to get his attention off of us but it very rarely works. If we leave the room he will bark constantly and will not stop until we go back in. He has a crate and has slept in there from the day we got him, and toilet training is pretty much done. He goes to the back door for us to let him out. Im just a bit stuck on what else i can try. Any advice welcome!


----------



## Huggytree (Apr 21, 2020)

Ours was a horrible nipper too. He was out of control with my youngest daughter. When he’d bite we’d hold his mouth closed and say no bite. After a couple of months one day it just stopped. He grew out of it. It’s a stage. He seemed to go after the smaller kids vs adults w this issue. Maybe figuring out where he belonged in the pecking order?

this phase was significantly worse with our V than our last German shepherd, so maybe it’s part of the breed


----------



## shaunag (May 17, 2020)

Our female V was the same way. She is 3 years old now. We have a 12 week old male V now as well and he is not near as bad as she was. They are a very mouthy breed...mine always want to have something in their mouth as puppies. I agree it's a stage..but my female got much worse with biting when she was overly tired or stimulated. She had a really hard time calming herself down. i would have to lay with her and make her settle until she calmed down..which didn't bother me😊 Truly in love my V's good luck!


----------



## epecorin (Jul 4, 2015)

Our first Vizsla was a bad. He would tear my husbands sweatshirts. He was also a digger. Our backyard looked like a moonscape. He tore out all my rose bushes! Our second V was not nearly as bad. Like the previous comment says, they are very mouthy dogs. As both of mine got older, I could stick my hand in their mouth with no fear of being bitten. I know its tough, but he will grow out of it. Hang in there.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Finn was absolutely horrible!!! The worst of all the V's I've owned. My hands and wrists looked like I dragged them through barbed wire some days. Thankfully he just sort of got over it. There times I thought thatI was going to have buy a soft muzzle!
Now he does "grab" occasionally, which is still very much unacceptable, and were working on it with him. The "grabby" part is also inhibiting his finish to retrieve, He likes to "wrestle" with the retrieve at the hand, but we'll sort that out on the training table. That's a big fault for a hunting dog, so it has to stop.
A dog should never put it's teeth on a person, or jump up, in my opinion.


----------



## Carly85 (Jun 4, 2020)

Thankyou for the replies, i thought it was just ernie! Hes the most adorable dog and loves to have a cuddle 🥰 we are also working on the jumping up all the time. Thankyou 😊


----------



## Huggytree (Apr 21, 2020)

To stop jumping say down or off and spray him in the face w a water bottle . Works pretty good. Mine likes to jump
Counters still. So expect it for many many more months


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

The well known Vizsla 'sharkies', your pup should grow out of this stage eventually, my boy Rafa stopped I think around the 16 weeks to 20 weeks old time. Never drew blood, but those nips! Our breeder told us to expect them as a young pup and that it is their puppy way of communicating with their litter mates.


----------

